# CHINCHEROS EN LA BRUMA DEL TIEMPO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

A 3780 msnm vive un pueblo que habita en esta tierra desde la época de sus antiguos soberanos , los señores incas, quienes erigieron portentosas construcciones en esta región.

Destruido por el fuego de la guerras de Manco Inca contra los españoles en su retirada hacia Ollantaytambo, fué incendiado por este, para evitar que sus perseguidores que le seguían los pasos obtuvieran alimentos y alojamiento. En 1572 el Virrey Toledo fundó la "Doctrina de Nuestra Señora de Monserrat de Chinchero" pidiendo la construcción de la iglesia católica actual, que fué terminada posiblemente el año de 1607 usando para su manufactura calizas finamente talladas que pertenecieron a un gran palacio inca.

Quizas más conocida hoy por su tradicional mercado donde aún se practica el trueque o quiza por sus famosos tejedores que conservan usanzas textiles de la época inca, y por que forma parte de varios circuitos turísticos del valle sagrado de los incas.

Chincheros guarda en sus muros y andenes incas, en su templo y plaza españolas así como en sus pintorescas calles un aroma de antaño, extrañando quizas compartir fotos de esta tierra inca de la que soy participe, y soy parte me decidí por fín a darme un tiempo para poder mostrarlas. 

Con ustedes Chincheros ... en la Bruma del Tiempo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL ==>>>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Conocí la iglesia de Chinchero en un atardecer brumoso... Estaba ténuemente iluminada, y era fría como el aire de esas alturas. Es un lugar que abruma con su antigüedad: creo que ni en las catedrales de Lima o Cuzco sentí ese respeto natural ahcia lo divino que me invadió en la iglesia de Chincheros. Preciosas las fotos, compañero.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindas las fotos koko.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La 2da foto:

:drool:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Dimas de Porres said:


> Conocí la iglesia de Chinchero en un atardecer brumoso... Estaba ténuemente iluminada, y era fría como el aire de esas alturas. Es un lugar que abruma con su antigüedad: creo que ni en las catedrales de Lima o Cuzco sentí ese respeto natural ahcia lo divino que me invadió en la iglesia de Chincheros. Preciosas las fotos, compañero.


muchas gracias Dimas...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> La 2da foto:
> 
> :drool:


cual? la panorámica o cual?? XD!!! je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Lindas las fotos koko.


muchas gracias KUNTUR


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL ==>>>>>


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

otro lugar q no conozco bien :cripes:

q buen tema koko


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Muy buen thread, me gusta chincheros gracias por las fotos koko.

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> cual? la panorámica o cual?? XD!!! je je


Como te encanta el spam! ...xD!

Sep, esa


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> otro lugar q no conozco bien :cripes:
> 
> q buen tema koko


amigo mio muchas gracias...



darioperu said:


> Muy buen thread, me gusta chincheros gracias por las fotos koko.
> 
> Saludos


hey gracias Dario



Inkandrew9 said:


> Como te encanta el spam! ...xD!
> 
> Sep, esa


mmm je je spam?? que es eso ja ja 
:spam1:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Pero qué lindo pueblo que es Chincheros, aquí se puede apreciar una vez más, según mi parecer, que lo inca se fusiona maravillosamente con lo español, aunque le faltaría hacer algún trabajo de restauración a la parte española. También hay que destacar su entorno geográfico que es una belleza. Ojalá que publiquen fotos del interior de la iglesia que debe ser hermoso, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Fotos que transportan.

Gracias Jorge tus fotos son soberbias.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La foto del 2do post fué la que más me gusto... no conozco este lugar o si lo hice (viaje de promo) no le día la verdadera importancia (mojonadas)... me gustaria pasear por el lugar, con suerte a medio año vuelvo por Cusco. 

Gracias por el thread Koko... kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Pero qué lindo pueblo que es Chincheros, aquí se puede apreciar una vez más, según mi parecer, que lo inca se fusiona maravillosamente con lo español, aunque le faltaría hacer algún trabajo de restauración a la parte española. También hay que destacar su entorno geográfico que es una belleza. Ojalá que publiquen fotos del interior de la iglesia que debe ser hermoso, saludossss :wave:


interesante lo que mencionas antarqui, sabes hace solo 2 o 3 años que estaba completamente restaurado el exterior del templo tanto techos como muros y la torre pero las lluvias terribles del año pasado lo dejaron en el estado en que se vé... De hecho espero que no pasen 10 años para que le den una remozada a todas las fachadas de la plaza y del templo de nuevo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Fotos que transportan.
> 
> Gracias Jorge tus fotos son soberbias.


Vane agradezco tus palabras en verdad me honran amiga pero por favor mis patas me dicen COCO, je je prefiero coco a Jorge gracias un abrazo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Xtremizta said:


> *Q EXCELENTES FOTOS! SHASTA SIENTO Q RESPIRO EL AIRE PURO!
> GRACIAS!*


de nada...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más fotos:















































​


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

*wow*


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> ... tu que eres mucho más versado en arquitectura inca, cuentanos esas rocas que asemejan ser asientos que se ven repetidamente en diferentes sitios arqueológicos... Que són... o que función cumplieron?
> 
> Escuche alguna vez que eran posiblemente de donde fueron sacados bloques de piedra para las construcciones .. O cumplían tal vez alguna funcioón diferente??


Lamento decirte que no tengo respuesta... hno: decepcionante, no?


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> ... es el indicado para contestar esas dudas XD!!!


Las hornacinas eran elementos deorativos y funcionales (para colocar objetos ceremoniales). Cuando tenian doble y triple jamba, estos adiquirian mayor importancia.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Lamento decirte que no tengo respuesta... hno: decepcionante, no?


:bash::bash::bash:

:lol::lol::lol:

:nuts::nuts::nuts:

El colmo ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Las hornacinas eran elementos deorativos y funcionales (para colocar objetos ceremoniales). Cuando tenian doble y triple jamba, estos adiquirian mayor importancia.


bueno he visto así como en la cima de el rodadero en saqsayhuaman, en qhenko, y otros lugares, especie de tronos o sillas talladas en la piedra con formas extrañas, pero es más que simplemente huecos de donde sacaron piedras, algún propósito habrán tenido de seguro.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Xtremizta said:


> *wow*


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Cada foto nueva que agregan me sostiene en el convencimiento de que Chincheros debería ser revalorizado como lugar histórico. Esa iglesia preciosa y esa arquitectura ecléctica en una paisaje de ensueño son valores suficientes para que Chincheros se promociones más allá de los tours al Valle Sagrado.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Dimas de Porres said:


> Cada foto nueva que agregan me sostiene en el convencimiento de que Chincheros debería ser revalorizado como lugar histórico. Esa iglesia preciosa y esa arquitectura ecléctica en una paisaje de ensueño son valores suficientes para que Chincheros se promociones más allá de los tours al Valle Sagrado.


+1


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Más imágenes...
























































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hermosa pintura :colgate:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Dimas de Porres said:


> Cada foto nueva que agregan me sostiene en el convencimiento de que Chincheros debería ser revalorizado como lugar histórico. Esa iglesia preciosa y esa *arquitectura ecléctica* en una paisaje de ensueño son valores suficientes para que Chincheros se promociones más allá de los tours al Valle Sagrado.


Solo una pequeña aclaración a la comunidad foristica:

La arquitectura ecléctica -como tendencia arística- tuvo un periodo (+/- entre y 1860-1920). Sin embargo, si nos limitamos a la definición del término, entendemos que arquitectura ecléctica es aquella que mezcla elementos de diferentes estilos y épocas de la historia del arte y la arquitectura. 

Es concepto anterior solo es válido si se mezclan estilos en la concepción arquitectónica, es decir desde el momento en que se proyecta un edificio. En este caso de Chinchero existe una superposición de arquitecturas, no de estilos, ya que el estilo se refiere a corrientes artisticas como el barroco o el neoclásico. Entonces esta mal cuando se dice fusión de arquitecturas o peor aun, arquitecura ecléctica. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias por la aclaración MONINCC valioso aporte


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics ^^ CUSCO MAGICO COMO SIEMPRE ^^


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Buena aclaración, Monicc... Sabía que la expresión se prestaba a confusión. Corrijo; debiera decir "menzcla de arquitecturas"


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics ^^ CUSCO MAGICO COMO SIEMPRE ^^


gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Dimas de Porres said:


> Buena aclaración, Monicc... Sabía que la expresión se prestaba a confusión. Corrijo; debiera decir "menzcla de arquitecturas"


Monin monta en colera cuando profanamos los terminos adecuados de la que es su carrera ... la arquitectura pero así aprendemos tambien eso es lo bueno...

Muchas gracias INTI


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno voy a actualizar el thread pero antes pasemos a la sgt. página


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next==>


----------

